# An Obituary



## Contra_Mundum (May 7, 2005)

PB friends,
When I die, I hope I have made a measurable fraction of the impact of the life of love of this dear friend of our family, "Momma E." Among others, my wife and I shared her home (as newlyweds) when I interned at Faith OPC. My heart is sad, my eyes fill with tears, but my soul rejoices.


> June Hale Elwell of Pole Tavern went home to be with the Lord on May 7, 2005 with the family at her bedside, after a brief illness. The daughter of the late Bernard and Margaret Hale, she was born June 28th, 1932 at their home in Aldine.
> June was a 1950 graduate of Woodstown High School, and married Paul Melvin Elwell, of Alloway, the same year. She was a life-long resident of Salem County.
> June was a former member of Daretown Presbyterian Church and an active member of Faith Orthodox Presbyterian Church, of Pole Tavern, since 1967. She served for many years as treasurer until her sickness, and in the past as choir member, pianist, organist, Sunday School teacher, VBS teacher, in the Ladies Missionary Society, and the Wildwood Boardwalk Chapel summer ministry
> Her hospitality was renown. She knew the love and forgiveness of Jesus and shared it with all she knew. Innumerable people from around the world have been served by her. She opened her home to anyone in need of a place to stay: missionaries on furlough, teachers, intern pastors, refugees, and the homeless. She and her late husband gave a home to young people referred to them by DYFS and later by word of mouth. She is affectionately known as "Momma E" to many. In 2000 she was named one of Salem County's Women of Achievement.
> ...


----------



## Solo Christo (May 7, 2005)

AMEN.


----------

